# Cutting ruining coat?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The lady you work with obviously doesn't own poodles x) coat only changes through coat change. Go ahead and clip your poodle however you want.


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks so much! That is what my gut was telling me, but she said it with enough conviction to plant a little seed of doubt in my mind. lol. I still don't want to clip him just yet, but at least now I know if I do I haven't ruined him for life. lol.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

haha, yeah. Poodles are SUPPOSED to have a coarse wiry coat (well, not in comparison to a hard coated terrier, but compared to a soft maltese...) and that coarse coat comes through when they change their coat at around 10 months of age; REGARDLESS of if it's been trimmed before then or not. 
You'd have one wild woolly dog if it isn't trimmed for a whole year, even show puppies get trimmed up a LOT for shows, it's only the neck & head hair that is left to grow as long as possible, everything else is remarkably short in places!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> You'd have one wild woolly dog if it isn't trimmed for a whole year


I was going to say the same thing


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

here is a one year old standard poodle (she will be 1 in two days) who has not had anything done besides her fft (and one woman scalped her topknot when she was 5 months old)
my sister has me do her fft but is insistent she doesn't want to do anything with her body at this time. i'd love to see what she looks like under that hair.


DSC_0081 by faerie made, on Flickr

here's her face. i've finally convinced her to bring her to me about every 3 weeks so i can do her face. she's a pretty poodle under all that.

sparkle by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## k8rz (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow that is on hairy dog! I don't think I'll be letting Sebastian get that long. lol. 

Now I just have to decide on a cut to put him in once I do decide to cut him. His puppy fluff is a pretty cream color, but he looks like he's growing in apricot underneath! I can't wait to see what he looks like when all his baby fluff is gone!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh, faerie, I'm sorry.. but that dog looks terrible with that amount of coat..


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

oh i agree, don't get me wrong. she's a pretty dog, but she needs to be properly groomed. i keep telling her she should take her down some. 

at least i have her bringing her to me for her fft. and i bought her a les pooches silver double wide for xmas gift AND given her conditioning spray for when she brushes. that dog is in coat change and it's going to be a challenge for her and if she doesn't go a bit shorter that dog is going to have to get all the way shaved. ugh. 

i'm out of it. my sister is stubborn as hell at times and this is one of those times.

i like a bit longer coat on a spoo, but i'm keeping temperance fairly short thru coat change with a long topknot and kinda different that way. i spend enough time on her topknot that i'd go insane with a full coat. i have a business to run too! can't brush 10 hours a day.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

faerie said:


> i have a business to run too! can't brush 10 hours a day.


Ooooh???? What business would that be??? :lol: :bath: :beauty:

Seriously, faerie - I couldn't have made such a "splash" at Christmas without you! Thanks a bunch!

:focus:

And, as much as I LOVE Lucybug's long coat, I'm considering taking her a bit shorter, too... Winter is tough since she goes out multiple times a day and gets wet in the snow every single time... I can't keep her coat dry and fluffed with all the wet - so I'm thinking a little shorter might be smarter!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

tee hee barb!

i do love the longer coat, but the weather ai yai yai!
it's definitely a relief to do a quicker brush. they are still magnificent poodly pups even not in a long clip. i still get loads of ooohhs and aaahhhs. and i'm not superglued to the brush.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

faerie said:


> here is a one year old standard poodle (she will be 1 in two days) who has not had anything done besides her fft (and one woman scalped her topknot when she was 5 months old)
> my sister has me do her fft but is insistent she doesn't want to do anything with her body at this time. i'd love to see what she looks like under that hair.
> 
> 
> DSC_0081 by faerie made, on Flickr


Holy :sheep: that's a lot of hair,It must take hours to keep brushed.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she spends a lot of time brushing. swears she gets all the mats, but that pup is in coat change and i find mats constantly. 

but it's not my dog and if she gets bad and has to be taken down all over with a 10 blade, then oh well. i told her.


----------

